# Problem verzeichniss schutz & umleitung auf index.php



## R00Ki3 (2. November 2007)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit einem CMS und einem geschützten Verzeichnis.

Grundlagen:
.htaccess Datei im www Verzeichniss

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^[^/]*\.html$  index.php

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

RewriteRule .* index.php [L]
```

.htaccess Datei im zu Schützenden Verzeichniss

```
RewriteEngine On
# $_SERVER["REMOTE_USER"] wird benötigt im zu schützenden Verzeichniss
# Login Funktion http://benutzername:passwort@domain/zuschützendesverzeichniss/index.php
RewriteCond %{HTTP:Authorization} !^$
RewriteRule .* - [E=REMOTE_USER:%,L]

AuthUserFile "Pfad PW.Datei"
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Bezeichnung"
require valid-user
```

Sobald ich mich einloggen möchte erscheint vom CMS die Fehlermeldung Seite nicht vorhanden.

ändere ich die  www .htaccess Datei in

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{HTTP:Authorization} !^$
RewriteRule .* - [E=REMOTE_USER:%,L]

RewriteRule ^[^/]*\.html$  index.php

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

RewriteRule .* index.php [L]
```
funktioniert die Loginfunktion, aber es funktioniert vom cms nur noch die Startseite, ändere ich die reihenfolge in:

```
RewriteRule ^[^/]*\.html$  index.php

RewriteCond %{HTTP:Authorization} !^$
RewriteRule .* - [E=REMOTE_USER:%,L]
```
ist die Loginfunktion wieder funktionsunfähig.

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## R00Ki3 (2. November 2007)

Ist es so nen Extremfall das keinen einen Rat, Tip oder sonstiges hat?
Oder einfach nur die dümmste Frage der Welt?

Also wer einen kleinen Tip, Rat usw. hat plz schreibt.


----------

